# Restroom/bathroom/toilet finder



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Restroom/bathroom/toilet finder*














View in iTunesPrice: FREECategory: LifestyleUpdated: Dec 23, 2010Current Version: 1.5.11.5.1 (iOS 4.0 Tested)Size: 1.6 MBLanguages: English, French, German, SpanishSeller: BETOMORROW© 2010 BeTomorrowRated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 3.0 or later*Description*Find the public toilets around you!The application is based on user-contribution: everyone can report new or missing toilets.


----------

